# Congrats to the new mods!



## AndyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose and KazooieC! Nice job guys, good luck with it all
And well done of course to Miranda on getting her new admin spot.

Discuss


----------



## muffun (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats, guys!


----------



## Pear (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Zex (Jan 14, 2010)

Grats.


----------



## Kirbydlx (Jan 14, 2010)

GRATS


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2010)

Grats guys. You all deserve it.


----------



## Kirbydlx (Jan 14, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Grats guys. You all deserve it.


oddcrazy me i kinda expected you to get ranked up


----------



## Caleb (Jan 14, 2010)

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if he does'nt want it.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 14, 2010)

YEY congrats to our new mods!


----------



## Kirbydlx (Jan 14, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda know that


----------



## Zex (Jan 14, 2010)

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda?


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations! This'll be fun. =D


----------



## Elliot (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratz <3.
Welcome new mods, Welcome to the staff.


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's an honor to have been chosen for this position.

'Grats KazooieC and Miranda!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2010)

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was an admin at one point, but it wasn't for me. There's a certain maturity level one needs to be an admin, and I don't think I had it. Will I ever be an admin in the future? Who knows. 

But still, enough about me. Let's focus on the new mods!


----------



## Zex (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. It's an honor to have been chosen for this position.
> 
> 'Grats KazooieC and Miranda!


Enjoy your final few moments without great responsibility.


----------



## Bogmire (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope they don't get some kinda ego with the new position. That seems to happen with... Everyone...


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the tedious green rank.  B)


----------



## Numner (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. It's an honor to have been chosen for this position.
> 
> 'Grats KazooieC and Miranda!


Comatse you are awesome



>_> <_<








*Begins to suck up*


----------



## Zex (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you get in a hugeeee flame war. Here i'll help..


YOUR THE WORST ALMOST MOD EVER! JUST GTFO!!!!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 14, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Lets.  Seeing as I have'nt congratulated them yet. 

Congratulations Camatose and Conor.

Oh and Congratulations on the new Admin position Miranda.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations all of you, may you do a fine job.


----------



## Tree (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 14, 2010)

Good job guys !


----------



## Numner (Jan 14, 2010)

Hope your as awesome as currents.

Except Miranda, I'm sure you can't achieve that o:


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> I hope they don't get some kinda ego with the new position. That seems to happen with... Everyone...


I resent that remark >_<

Anyway congrats and WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Jman (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice job guys- glad to see Koehler (Comatose) get it- he really deserved it.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 14, 2010)

congratulations guys!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 14, 2010)

Congats Comatose and Conor becoming Mods. ^_^

Congrats Miranda for becoming TBT Admin.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats, you three! ^_^

<small>Please DO stuff, though... Don't waste your position!</small>


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations Comatose and KazooieC!

I'm sure you'll both be excellent additions to the staffing team here, good luck!


----------



## Marcus (Jan 15, 2010)

Well done guys


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

the admin/mod page hasn't been updated


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> the admin/mod page hasn't been updated


Because they haven't been ranked up yet, they'll be added when they're given the permissions of a Mod.


----------



## easpa (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats. :3


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice job Miranda and the two almost moderators but good luck.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratz! 

I don't have much to say. ;o


----------



## Sarah (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 15, 2010)

Congradz!


----------



## Conor (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone, appreciate it ;D

Congrats to Comatose and Miranda too


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow Conor, I remember when I started TBT and you were like a good friend to me on ACCF .
Now your moderator, time goes fast :O.

Anyways Congrats again.


----------



## Conor (Jan 15, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Wow Conor, I remember when I started TBT and you were like a good friend to me on ACCF .
> Now your moderator, time goes fast :O.
> 
> Anyways Congrats again.


Time does indeed go fast   
Thanks again.


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2010)

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem .

OFFTOPIC:
By the way, when is the next issue of the TBT newsletter being released?


----------



## Conor (Jan 15, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomorrow probably, I'm thinking about what to put in the issue.


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah alright.


----------



## Tree (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm also looking forward to the newsletter. ^.^


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats, Comatose and KazooieC!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 15, 2010)

CONGRATS CONNIE AND RANDI!


----------



## Nixie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yay! no more suspense!

A n y w a y . . .

Congrats to the 3 of you!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations KazooieC and Cometose2009 on becoming Mod!

Congratulations Miranda!
I knew you'd be good for Administration.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope your previous admin experience with Jinjo, Zelda Kingdom, and VeloCity help ya out :3


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Trela (Jan 15, 2010)

It seems like having prior experience with Modding really helps your chances to become one by a lot. From what I've heard, both Coma and Conor mave been Admins/Mods for other Forums.

I need to pay attention to our members more D:


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> It seems like having prior experience with Modding really helps your chances to become one by a lot. From what I've heard, both Coma and Conor mave been Admins/Mods for other Forums.
> 
> I need to pay attention to our members more D:


Or you know: Post outside of Brawl.


----------



## Conor (Jan 15, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it will


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 15, 2010)

So now we got one of them lady folks as an admin? 
Awful Shady.

LOL, JK Ms. 44 Year Old

Congrats Conor, Comatose and Miranda!


----------



## John102 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh dayum, the staff trainee color is sexy.

Congrats Miranda, Conor, and Camatoto =D


----------



## Nigel (Jan 15, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Oh dayum, the staff trainee color is sexy.
> 
> Congrats Miranda, Conor, and Camatoto =D


Not as sexy as the retired staff colour is gonna be  :veryhappy:


----------



## John102 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'LL STILL ALWAYS BE THAT BRITISH GUY IN MY HEART THOUGH!


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2010)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they making a new color for it? And are you planning on reitring?!


----------



## Nigel (Jan 15, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YES*


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 15, 2010)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I take over your job Nigel91, I'd be able to protect MMC as well as moderate TBT too.


----------



## John102 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purple, oh ya, that a sexy color.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't there already that color though?  I also think i like the dark red better B)


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way buddy. I'm taking over. I already had a massive punch up with Nigel the other day (Yes I caught a plane from Aus to the UK) Just to have a punch up with him


----------



## Ricano (Jan 15, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why they chose two mods already :L


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 15, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa. 

Don't want to say my opinion b/c I'll get flamed about new mods ;o


----------



## Nigel (Jan 15, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Australia.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 15, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Nigel in Australia?
Or is that another mod?
:l

EDIT; Nvm.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he moved there from the UK. Right?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 15, 2010)

Right.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 15, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA.
Very funny.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratz. Hope these new staff will be more active.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First I knew... *Thinks of a comeback*

Okies. Since you now live in Aus. and the UK at the same time. I flew to the UK to have a punch up with your first half. Then I flew back to Aus to have a punch up witht he otehr half. So


----------



## merinda! (Jan 16, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwtfk.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True story.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 16, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Nigel's retiring olololol.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nigel's retiring olololol.


I don't want him to. I am going to cry


----------



## Tree (Jan 16, 2010)

Do the mods get free name changes?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2010)

Tree said:
			
		

> Do the mods get free name changes?


Most likely seems as they can do it themselves.


----------



## Tree (Jan 16, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you seriously live in Australia? Didn't know that. 
Or is this like a joke? Lol.


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Jeremy was saying he was moving to Australia soon.  But he said that about a month ago.


----------



## Tree (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of mods in different time zones, if it is true.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2010)

Tree said:
			
		

> Wow that's a lot of mods in different time zones, if it is true.


Yep but I think Nigel wants to retire so it won't be then.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*<big><big><big><big><big><big>HE'S NOT FREAKING RETIRING. I WON'T LET HIM</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big></div>

I put that in a spoiler so I don't get a headache. And if Nigel retires I will leave TBT. And I will make a petition so he comes back. Because he is like one of my favourite mods. ):


----------



## Nigel (Jan 16, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't got time to be a mod anymore, especially when I start college in Febuary.

I may come back eventually though


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

oh you were one of my favourites.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats guys!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats everyone !


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 16, 2010)

Grats!


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. You're staying.

I will chain myself to a tree.


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 16, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. D':
I don't know you but I love you Nigel.


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats.[:


----------

